# for random stuff



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 15, 2020)

This is for whatever. ask me or anyone else on this random questions on random things like are hognose snakes dangerous? IDK do whatever


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 29, 2020)

TIGER KEELBACKS ARE THE ONLY POISENES SNAKES AND ARE ALSO VENOMAS ENOGH TO KILL SOMEONE BUT THEY WERE BELIVED NOT TO BE BECAUSE THEY ARE SO INOFFENSEVE


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 11, 2020)

[foot tapping noises]


----------

